# After market DVD/NAV



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, you just missed out on the "original equipment" vendor that sold those units you see on ebay. :lol:

Your best bet is probably getting a double-din converter and an aftermarket deck. Scosche and Metra both make a conversion kit, and I believe there are a couple of threads on it in the electronics section.

EDIT: Here's a thread, I was planning on doing something very similar to this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3318-aftermarket-av-receiver-install.html


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Car video multimedia,Chevrolet Cruze DVD Navigation system,Chevrolet Cruze DVD radio
This is a good product for 400$ which is the same as the supposedly "original vendor" claimed as his own..lol
Anyways if we have more than ten people buying it we can get it for 350$


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

i still wish someone would definitively find the factory nav system for the 2012 (on gmpd or elsewhere) and do the swap so we can figure out if it works...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i still wish someone would definitively find the factory nav system for the 2012 (on gmpd or elsewhere) and do the swap so we can figure out if it works...


-x2


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i still wish someone would definitively find the factory nav system for the 2012 (on gmpd or elsewhere) and do the swap so we can figure out if it works...


I'll accept donations via paypal and give it a whirl! :th_coolio:


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. i sow the thread from electron performance i think they bring the Chinese units and hack the code , change the interface and resell it with markup...

why the forum stop dealing with them ? 

@siskue2005 , why you choose this one over the others?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

to be honest the double din idea is not nice ..i dont like this frame at all


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys , check out this one. it's only the screen and the interface looks OEM






In their web site they sell it with 200 eur AutoProtech - Chevrolet Cruze Navigatie DVD Bleutooth Carkit iPod


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

mido said:


> Thanks guys. i sow the thread from electron performance i think they bring the Chinese units and hack the code , change the interface and resell it with markup...
> 
> why the forum stop dealing with them ?
> 
> @siskue2005 , why you choose this one over the others?


Well that's the cheapest system I could find, and it has many features including virtual 6 cd cloner etc...see the link and you can read the features.
It's only 344$ if we buy 10 units :wub:
And I have send u a pm about your other question read it ccasion14:


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Sisku , you remind me with cisco the brand 

regarding the video i sent i thought its 199 eur and it is 1,199 eur !! WTF !!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

So nice listening to a concert coming home from work !


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> So nice listening to a concert coming home from work !


HMMM??? Obviously, not an OEM unit...as you're breaking the law.


----------



## robertdx (Oct 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> So nice listening to a concert coming home from work !


Do you still have access to the regular car config menus? Looks very interesting. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, the menu pops up as soon as I press a button


----------



## robertdx (Oct 7, 2011)

How hard was it to swap out? Which part did you end up buying? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------

